
Lattice Boltzmann - aroman_ro
https://compphys.go.ro/lattice-boltzmann/
======
ngmc
Love this. Dan Schroeder also has a great LBM lab with implementations in a
few languages.

[https://physics.weber.edu/schroeder/fluids/](https://physics.weber.edu/schroeder/fluids/)

I ported his JavaScript implementation to TensorFlow.js and screwed something
up – still fun if you have a nice GPU.

[https://mcintyre.io/sketches/ghosts/](https://mcintyre.io/sketches/ghosts/)

